# Legends of Carrier Aviation....



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 2, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


>



This one is a double bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 2, 2022)

I’m checking it out as soon as I get home.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for posting, I'll watch it later. Looks interesting!


----------



## ODonovan (Feb 8, 2022)

That's just the latest from the production company, "Speed & Angels." There are others!









Home - Real TOP GUN


Award-winning production company that produce films of real TOP GUN stories about iconic military aircraft and the heroes who flew them.




www.speedandangelsproductions.com







-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

